# Arm the Neighbors?



## Notsoyoung

Given Situation: You are living in a neighborhood when a "Walking Dead" situation comes up. (Yes, I know that it won't ever happen so don't say it can't happen and then go off on a different direction.)


Now suppose the situation takes place where the Walking Dead are on the streets, breaking into homes, and killing people. They haven't hit your neighborhood hard as of yet, but you see two on the street of your neighborhood and quickly take them down with two shots. When you have finished, a couple of your immediate neighbors come out of their houses, one armed with a ball bat and the other with a shovel. They look at you armed with an AR and a 1911, or a Glock if that makes you feel better, and ask if you have any firearms that you can loan them to defend their homes.

Here is the question: Do you give them firearms?

In my case for my family every member has what I call a "basic" firearm selection. That means that to cover most situations each member should have a .22 LR rifle, a .22 pistol, a center fire pistol, a center fire rifle of heavy enough caliber to be suitable for hunting a large animal such as an Elk, a center fire magazine fed semi-automatic rifle, and a 12 gauge shotgun. Of course you can't carry all at the same time, but it should give you the flexibility in firearms to cover most situations.

My family members have more then the "basic" firearm selection. I have a small collection bolt action military surplus rifles and some shotguns that I don't count as part of our basic selection, in addition to a couple of pistols. I could arm my neighbors without shorting my family, BUT;

1) Do you arm your immediate neighbors with the belief that there is safety in numbers and if they are armed while they are protecting their homes they will in effect be helping to protect yours?

or

2) Do you tell them "NO" and not to come to your home, thinking that it would be foolish to arm someone who may turn around and use your own firearms against you and that you are prepared to provide for YOUR family and not anyone else?


A) There is no right or wrong answer, I am just curious.
B) Taking off for another location is not one of the options, the question is if you are in a neighborhood what would you do.
c) The question is not whether to arm the whole neighborhood, just your immediate neighbors.


----------



## Piratesailor

Let the zombies kill your neighbor and then you can have their food. J/k

My neighbors are armed so not an issue but if they weren't, and I had a large enough supply of weapons and more importantly ammunition, I'd arm them. But only if ammo was sufficient.


----------



## keith9365

Dont give them the means to turn on you if their situation makes that an option..


----------



## TG

No. Why would they have stores of ammo if they do not have firearms? Offering them your guns will mean also sharing precious ammunition. Bad idea. Just say you only have what they saw and almost no ammo left and probably try to bug out because your neighbours will be breaking into your home. If you can't leave, you might be expected to do all the fighting.


----------



## Notsoyoung

When I say "arm them" that includes giving them some ammo for whatever firearm you give them.

By giving your immediate neighbors the means to defend themselves wouldn't you in effect be helping your own security? By focusing solely on future problems wouldn't you be leaving yourself wide open to the immediate problem? Wouldn't the most important thing to do is protect yourself from the immediate threat and then once that has been stabilized you start worry about future problems?

Would some people, knowing that their two neighbors didn't have firearms either shoot them or tie them up and steal all of their supplies, and wish them good luck with the zombies? 

Just playing the devil's advocate. Like I said, no wrong answers.


----------



## TG

That's why it's important to get to know your neighbours  No, I would not be arming my neighbours if I didn't know them well.


----------



## HuntingHawk

At that point you don't even know if they know how to load & fire a firearm. By fire I mean properly aim.

Four homes by me. One is hell no. One is probably not. One is restricted in that they would need ammo rather then firearms. The other I've already decided which firearms they will get as I think they will run out of ammo & I don't have any ammo in their calibers except 12 gauge.


----------



## Kauboy

This question is based on a self defeating principle.
First, you pose a fictional zombie scenario, and then immediately disregard the very logic employed during such a scenario.
Never. Alert. The. Horde.
This is Episode 1 stuff man...

If you want to arm your neighbors, you only give them enough ammunition to kill themselves if the horde you just alerted due to your two rounds breaks through their makeshift defenses.
You should also switch to quieter weapons.
You got cans on that AR or 1911/Glock? No? Then you shouldn't be firing it until it is your ONLY option.
In a zed-head apocalypse, you don't go around shootin' up the place.


----------



## Seneca

So would I arm my neighbors because there is safety in numbers? then hope and pray they don't turn on me later and take my preps. 

Well my guess is neighbors like that are probably of the liberal persuasion and in my estimation are properly equipped with a shovel and bat. So no I would not give them firearms and ammo. 

My other thought on the matter is this, if they didn't see the need to own a firearm prior to the zombie apocalypse they are probably anti gun. In not giving them firearms and ammo I would in a sense would be doing my part to see that they didn't stray from their core values and ideology, If I gave them firearms and ammo all I'd accomplish is make them into them hypocrites, lord know we can't have that...:lol:


----------



## Denton

I wouldn't trust my neighbors with ball bats and shovels. I can't see giving them as much as a slingshot.


----------



## Pir8fan

Nope. I would not arm potential competition for scarce resources. Nor would I dilute my resources.


----------



## Notsoyoung

Just because someone does not own a firearm you cannot assume that they are liberals. There are conservatives that simply have never had any experience with firearms. Much would depend on where you grew up and how your family raised you. My Uncle was in one of the Marine Raider battalions during WW2 and saw allot of combat. After returning from the war he would not allow a firearm in his house. He always said that he had seen enough killing and didn't want to see any more, including animals. None of his kids had any experience with firearms growing up, and as far as I know only one of them presently owns a gun, and none of them are Liberals. 

Not liking firearms does not make you a Liberal. Maybe not too bright IMO, but it doesn't mean that you are a Liberal living on the Government dole, nor does it mean that you are untrustworthy, just maybe a little foolish in regards to firearms.

Could be to your advantage to help someone or maybe not. It's up to you. Could it be to your advantage to have neighbors helping you or to your advantage to let them die. Obviously you can't help everyone but does that mean you won't help anyone?


----------



## Notsoyoung

Kauboy said:


> This question is based on a self defeating principle.
> First, you pose a fictional zombie scenario, and then immediately disregard the very logic employed during such a scenario.
> Never. Alert. The. Horde.
> This is Episode 1 stuff man...
> 
> If you want to arm your neighbors, you only give them enough ammunition to kill themselves if the horde you just alerted due to your two rounds breaks through their makeshift defenses.
> You should also switch to quieter weapons.
> You got cans on that AR or 1911/Glock? No? Then you shouldn't be firing it until it is your ONLY option.
> In a zed-head apocalypse, you don't go around shootin' up the place.


I should have known that there would be at least one who knit picks on the immaterial and practically ignores the question. There AREN'T real zombies out there, nor will there be. Give what ever emergency/SHTF you want, is it a good idea to arm your immediate neighbors, and why or why not?


----------



## Jeep

I won't simply because they are all armed but if they weren't then tough doo doo, should have armed yourself


----------



## slewfoot

Every neighbor on my street is armed with more than one firearm. but if they weren't I would not give them or anyone else the means to shoot me.


----------



## Kauboy

Notsoyoung said:


> I should have known that there would be at least one who knit picks on the immaterial and practically ignores the question. There AREN'T real zombies out there, nor will there be. Give what ever emergency/SHTF you want, is it a good idea to arm your immediate neighbors, and why or why not?


Don't pose a question if you intend for a different scenario than the one you state.
I was not the one to invoke the mindless undead in this conversation, you did.
I respected your wishes and didn't question why you chose this topic.

If you wanted to present an actual scenario where you feared for your life against a thinking and intelligent force, then you should have posed it as:


> What if MS-13 rolled into your neighborhood and started making demands, robbing and killing people, and the police weren't doing anything about it out of fear.
> One day, two of them were in the street raping a neighborhood girl, and I stepped out on the front porch and put the sons of bitches down without warning.
> Then, my neighbors came out to see what was going on, still fearful for their lives, they were armed with shovels and bats.
> Having additional firearms at my disposal, would it benefit me to arm my neighbors to resist this onslaught of violent crime?


Now, in that scenario my answer would have been quite different.
Don't sugar coat your question, and then get your panties twisted when someone follows you down the primrose path to point out the lunacy of your scenario.

If a real and present danger exists in your neighborhood from thinking and intelligent beings, *YES*, you arm everyone you can.
Otherwise, you will never make it out alive.
Guaranteed.


----------



## PaulS

I will never give or trade a gun or ammo under any circumstances.


----------



## Notsoyoung

Kauboy said:


> Don't pose a question if you intend for a different scenario than the one you state.
> I was not the one to invoke the mindless undead in this conversation, you did.
> I respected your wishes and didn't question why you chose this topic.
> 
> If you wanted to present an actual scenario where you feared for your life against a thinking and intelligent force, then you should have posed it as:
> 
> Now, in that scenario my answer would have been quite different.
> Don't sugar coat your question, and then get your panties twisted when someone follows you down the primrose path to point out the lunacy of your scenario.
> 
> If a real and present danger exists in your neighborhood from thinking and intelligent beings, *YES*, you arm everyone you can.
> Otherwise, you will never make it out alive.
> Guaranteed.


Funny, no one else had problems with it.

So how can you "guarantee" that you will never make it out alive if you don't arm your neighbors? Not arguing it, just want some elaboration on your answer.


----------



## Kauboy

Notsoyoung said:


> Funny, no one else had problems with it.
> 
> So how can you "guarantee" that you will never make it out alive if you don't arm your neighbors? Not arguing it, just want some elaboration on your answer.


Not a problem.
Happy to oblige.

In the proposed scenario, you are the guy with the guns.
In the proposed scenario, the "enemy" is a thinking and intelligent force.
In the proposed scenario, you aren't sure of the trustworthiness of your neighbors, which is why you've asked us about whether to arm them or not.
You have openly announced, via the crack of gunfire, that you are armed.
You have openly displayed an AR-15 and sidearm.
These facts alone make you a very suspicious person to the observers around you.
You just gunned down two people with apparently very little thought given.
Can you be trusted? You are obviously a stronger force than they are as long as you have guns.
If you choose to keep that force for yourself, they will develop resentment toward you.
What then?
Humans are survivalists, by nature. Our very existence speaks to this, in that we have managed to reach the top of the food chain without canine fangs, razor sharp talons, or any manner of camouflage to hide us from prey.
We reached this pinnacle because of our ability to think, our cunning, our will to survive.
Your neighbors will begin to reason in their own minds that their survival is more important than yours, and with your guns in their hands, they will re-balance the force imbalance they currently perceive.

In short, you will become a target for the invading force AND for your neighbors.
It's only a matter of time after that. They can watch you from close proximity without raising suspicion. They can track your every move without you batting an eye. They're your neighbors, afterall, and all they have are bats and shovels. You have guns.
Once the time is right and your guard is down, and it will go down from time to time(indefinite condition yellow will kill a man), they will pounce on you.
You'll go down guns a'blazin, but you'll go down just the same.

No my friend, you cannot stand out as the easier target in this scenario.
If the gang/horde doesn't get you first, your neighbors will.

Your chances *DRASTICALLY* increase if you start to develop trust with your neighbors by offering to balance the force equation from the start.
You put them at ease about you, and give them more time to focus on the enemy.
We don't kill and steal from those we consider family. *THAT* should be your goal.
Not sitting in your dark house waiting for a knock on the door so you can pull the trigger on your stockpile.

If you stand alone, you will fall quickly.
One man cannot withstand the horde, regardless of whether they are undead, unfed, or unkind.


----------



## Notsoyoung

Hhhhhmmmm. Maybe. Maybe not. Just maybe by killing 2 of the "enemy" and being seen with firearms, your neighbors may decide that you are not to be trifled with and leave you alone. I will assume that although you might be the only person on your street who is armed, if in fact you are, you most certainly will not be the only person armed in your neighborhood or your town. IMO initially there will be allot of shooting going on, so that any firing that originates from you will not be unique, and there will be allot more firing going on then just 2 shots.


----------



## Kauboy

Again, if you are "not to be trifled with", are you not a threat?
Your neighbors have family they want to keep safe, and you're a guy with a gun who's already killed two people.
Yes, it's cliche, but the analogy fits... this is the mentality of a sheep.
When the sheepdog kills the wolf, the sheep only see the blood and teeth and don't distinguish between what bears them.

Sure, I'd give you a pat on the back and a firm handshake, but there are far too many that won't like what you've done, even though it was right.


----------



## Notsoyoung

Not saying that they would or wouldn't attack someone because that person is armed, but it seems to me that they would be just as likely to tell each other "he has guns and knows how to use them. Don't mess with him". Especially if the don't know much about firearms. Instead of an AR they might think you have a fully automatic M16 and you have one of those magic magazines that never runs out of rounds. 

Yes, I am playing the devil's advocate and trying to see both sides just to generate a dialog.


----------



## HuntingHawk

Person or people won't arm themselves why should I do it for them?


----------



## TG

I'm thinking of my next door neighbours, if they had firearms, the whole street would suffer a lot more from them than "zombies"


----------



## Notsoyoung

I will give my personal opinion. I have 2 neighbors that I would do it for and the rest of them could forget it. The ones I would do it for I am on good terms with, and even more importantly, have skill sets that would be advantageous to me. I want them to be near me. One owns the local grocery store, the other is a home builder, one of the wives is a surgical nurse and the other is a school teacher. The one who owns the grocery store also rides ATV's and as a hobby he repairs small engines such as lawn mowers, snow blowers, ATV's and snowmobiles. I think if I was going to remain living in my home in town instead of heading for the country, it would be good to have them on my side.


----------



## tango

How well do you know your neighbors?
Do they or do they not have firearms? 
If not, why?
If they choose not to own and use firearms, why would you give them yours?


----------



## alterego

I Have Considered This Carefully. It Is Totally Relevant To The Situation And The Players. We Know Almost Every One In Both Directions On Our Main Road. I Can Think Of Two Neighbors That Do Not Have Fire Arms. IF I Had Spare It Would Have Too Be Very Compelling Situation. I Will Never Say Never All Options Remain Open And In The Moment.


----------



## just mike

Most of my neighbors have weapons, quite a few have their CCW. My weapons will never be given to anyone but family , but I might reload someone elses brass for them if they had an appropriate item or items to trade.

TANSTAAFL


----------



## jimb1972

Depends on whether I believed it will improve the chances of my family. Some I might arm, some I might give just the one bullet.


----------



## Seneca

Notsoyoung said:


> Just because someone does not own a firearm you cannot assume that they are liberals. There are conservatives that simply have never had any experience with firearms. Much would depend on where you grew up and how your family raised you. My Uncle was in one of the Marine Raider battalions during WW2 and saw allot of combat. After returning from the war he would not allow a firearm in his house. He always said that he had seen enough killing and didn't want to see any more, including animals. None of his kids had any experience with firearms growing up, and as far as I know only one of them presently owns a gun, and none of them are Liberals.
> 
> Not liking firearms does not make you a Liberal. Maybe not too bright IMO, but it doesn't mean that you are a Liberal living on the Government dole, nor does it mean that you are untrustworthy, just maybe a little foolish in regards to firearms.
> 
> Could be to your advantage to help someone or maybe not. It's up to you. Could it be to your advantage to have neighbors helping you or to your advantage to let them die. Obviously you can't help everyone but does that mean you won't help anyone?


Given that I still wouldn't do it, because being inexperienced, they'd probably wind up accidentally shooting each other or worse...me. If they didn't own a firearm prior to SHTF, I'd consider them to be inexperienced and giving inexperienced people guns in the middle of a SHTF scenario, may work in dystopian/zombie novels, expecting it to work in real life is one heck of a stretch.


----------



## SDF880

I will wait and evaluate as best I can when whatever version of SHTF unfolds. Some of my neighbors are armed some not. I have some Mosin M44's
and SKS's I can provide if need-be but I am hesitant for a few of these neighbors as they will go from one day tossing a Frisbee to maybe having to fire
a Mosin or SKS the next, I just don't know? Maybe I can get them to be lookouts and work on communication in the neighborhood, we'll see! I feel things are about to get
very serious soon so I'd better put my thinking cap on.


----------



## Moonshinedave

If I had Neighbors, I would trust, they would already have their own means of protecting themselves. 
If one of my neighbors decides it's a good idea to come in my home and rob, and perhaps kill my family and me, I don't want them to use a weapon and ammo I had given them.


----------



## Seneca

I went out for dinner last night, driving back, as I was turning into the neighbor hood, I saw one of my neighbors sitting in a beat to crap Subaru at the traffic light, he had a vacant look on his face and was picking his nose. I thought of this thread. Would I arm that guy? nope...
I realize I have taken a pretty hard line on the topic, my thoughts are that a person I'd consider arming is more than likely already armed.


----------



## TG

Seneca said:


> I went out for dinner last night, driving back, as I was turning into the neighbor hood, I saw one of my neighbors sitting in a beat to crap Subaru at the traffic light, he had a vacant look on his face and was picking his nose. I thought of this thread. Would I arm that guy? nope...
> .


hahaha


----------



## mwhartman

Prior to moving from Central Pennsylvania to South Florida, my neighbors and I shared many of the same interest (guns, prepping, security, etc) so I never worried about sharing. We had plans for SHTF and other emergencies.

South Florida is very very different. Houses are closer to other houses. Neighbors are not as friendly or as interactive. There is more traffic especially in "season" with the snowbirds of which 90% or more are from NY/NJ.

Other than my son, at this point, I would not be willing or interested in arming my neighbors. Most feel that guns are evil. When SHTF, I imagine they may feel differently and then it will be too late.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

mwhartman said:


> Prior to moving from Central Pennsylvania to South Florida, my neighbors and I shared many of the same interest (guns, prepping, security, etc) so I never worried about sharing. We had plans for SHTF and other emergencies.
> 
> South Florida is very very different. Houses are closer to other houses. Neighbors are not as friendly or as interactive. There is more traffic especially in "season" with the snowbirds of which 90% or more are from NY/NJ.
> 
> Other than my son, at this point, I would not be willing or interested in arming my neighbors. Most feel that guns are evil. When SHTF, I imagine they may feel differently and then it will be too late.


I feel your pain. I grew up in South Florida, northern Palm Beach County, and watched it turn from paradise to an over crowded, paved over suburb of NYC. In the 50's and 60's it was beautiful.
Heck, I can remember as a 10 year old boy riding on my bike to the edge of the subdivision where it turned into woods carrying my Winchester 22 rifle. I'll bet a kid like that today wouldn't make it very far without the SWAT team taking him out.
We made our escape to rural North Florida in 1995.
All our neighbors are already armed. My friend across the road has a deer feeder in his back yard and gets his limit each year without leaving the porch. We are friends with some local LEO's. 95% of the people within miles are OK.
The only local "zombies" around here is a white trash family up on the paved road. Daddy's in prison. Again. They would be the first to be escorted out of the area or suffer the consequences.


----------



## Prepadoodle

Yeah I would arm them if it came to it. I would rather they feel they owe me then have them resent me for not helping them.

I would also benefit from having concentric circles of armed guards around my house. So yeah, I would give them some spare weapons if I had them.

Unfortunately, I lost all my weapons in a tragic boating accident. :-(


----------



## hardcore

I have weapons and equipment ready for issue. you don't need nothing but heart, to man a position here.


----------



## dsdmmat

In a situation where the capable enemy is coming and you have neighbors that need to be armed.
You have killed two of them already and you are sure more will be coming; your neighbors are looking at you for protection. 

Things that need to be considered: 
Defendable positions
Fields of fire
Number of fighters in opposing force
Number of people in Friendly force
Number of people that can be used by either force.

First if your hold up is not the most defendable position you may have to relocate.
Second houses may have to be burned down as to clear fields of fire and deny the enemy concealment or cover.
Third anyone that you don't use will point you out to the enemy force in an attempt to save their lives.

So in this situation:

Everyone that can use a firearm needs to have one, everyone else needs to help watch for the enemy.

Move all preps and other usable goods to the most defendable position in the neighborhood. 

Burn down all obstacles that prevent good fields of fire out to 300 yards in all directions.

Fortify your defensive position organize your group into watch shifts and man the perimeter.

Anyone that does not join with you may be a potential enemy or used by the enemy. You may have to ignore their pleas for help in the future, be prepared for that.


----------



## Notsoyoung

Some of you guys live in some really bad neighborhoods. Unfortunately a good neighborhood can turn to crap with just a few dirt bag families moving in.


----------



## HuntingHawk

And if you have the type neighbors you feel they are dangerous with a screwdriver or hammer you would still arm them? Do you have time to train a person the mechanics of the weapon you are giving them? Possibly several times till they can load it themselves.


----------



## Notsoyoung

IMO allot would depend on your neighbors. As for training them, if they are unfamiliar with firearms then I have a few extra shotguns that you can train them on pretty quickly. The question that each person has to determine on their own comes down to "is it to MY advantage or not?".


----------



## OregonGuy

Seneca said:


> So would I arm my neighbors because there is safety in numbers? then hope and pray they don't turn on me later and take my preps.
> 
> Well my guess is neighbors like that are probably of the liberal persuasion and in my estimation are properly equipped with a shovel and bat. So no I would not give them firearms and ammo.
> 
> My other thought on the matter is this, if they didn't see the need to own a firearm prior to the zombie apocalypse they are probably anti gun. In not giving them firearms and ammo I would in a sense would be doing my part to see that they didn't stray from their core values and ideology, If I gave them firearms and ammo all I'd accomplish is make them into them hypocrites, lord know we can't have that...:lol:


Best answer I can think of. If your neighbors need guns they will buy them if they don't need guns they wont. People make there own choices long before the catastrophe.


----------



## Notsoyoung

The whole attitude of "if they don't own guns then they are anti-gun" is making allot of assumptions and is just flat out wrong. There are many people, myself for a long time, who viewed having guns primarily for hunting, and if you didn't hunt, why bother? When growing up and many years after I owned guns primarily for hunting or just plinking purposes. Not owning a gun does not make someone a bad person, just someone IMO who is making a mistake. I have also heard from people that they will not own a firearm as long as there are children in the house. Once again, I may disagree and think that it is the wrong thing to do, but that doesn't make them raving anti-gun liberals. My nephew is one of the most conservative people I know. He was an 11B in the 10th Mountain Div and got hosed up in Afghanistan. He doesn't own a gun. I would give him one in a heartbeat if he asked.

If a Surgeon lived across the street from you, would you tell him too bad? How about a Dentist? Think it might be to your advantage to have them on your side? Like I said, if it is to YOUR advantage it might be a good idea to arm a neighbor.


----------



## Denton

Any dentist or doctor who would live in my neighborhood would have to be a pretty lousy one. :lol:


----------



## turbo6

Like mentioned, a lot of people don't own guns because they have no need. I lived in an extremely safe part of the country for many years. Never owned a gun.

My job took me to a place that has tons of crime. Guess what I bought?


----------



## Jeep

Notsoyoung, you brought a good point to the table, thanks


----------



## Fuzzee

If someone doesn't own guns than there not my type of people and I'd never hand them one of mine. Someone that is one of mine that I absolutely trust to watch my back I would if it was prudent of me to better arm them. As for my neighbors, I'm sorry to say those I know and trust are too old and not capable and those who aren't I don't trust. I'll be bugging out to different locations if it gets bad anyways and I don't own firearms for others.


----------



## Denton

Fuzzee said:


> If someone doesn't own guns than there not my type of people and I'd never hand them one of mine. Someone that is one of mine that I absolutely trust to watch my back I would if it was prudent of me to better arm them. As for my neighbors, I'm sorry to say those I know and trust are too old and not capable and those who aren't I don't trust. I'll be bugging out to different locations if it gets bad anyways and I don't own firearms for others.


Yeah, that's the problem with generic questions that require specific information.

I'm with you; I'll not be staying put. I grew up in this town, but it isn't the same.


----------



## pharmer14

I would definitely NOT outright arm them. If you provide something for them (security). They should provide you something in return. A kumbaya feeling of community togetherness is not sufficient payment for a firearm IMO. They've got to be contributing something of value to the equation. 

I would be ok with a "loan" type situation for someone volunteering to keep night watch if an immediate family member stayed at my place unarmed.

I would also be ok with outright giving a gun away if I had an excess of one type (say a .22LR or something like that) and the person I gave it to helped me out with something else (read food, water, medicine, etc).


----------



## MI.oldguy

We dont have enough firearms to spare but lots of ammo,I know of four of my neighbors that are at least as well armed as we are.it would be an interesting cross fire if something did happen.SWISS CHEEZE!.
:evil:


----------



## paraquack

At least you could create an effective kill zone.


----------



## Smitty901

Arming neighbors The way this was spelled out it is hard to take seriously. But While we may choose to offer some protection to neighbors. We will not be passing out weapons as they line up at the door. There is just no long term upside to that.
Owning a weapon is not a need or a want it is a responsibility. After you have a basic supply the rest become wants.


----------



## shotlady

well ya, I have been getting a lot of former military lately for neighbors. I have more than plenty. they can join me or have my left overs. I sure don't mind and well truth be told- I cant take it all with me. even after several geocaches and a stash at my bug out house. I have more than enough.
my friends and I really are bad about buying guns and ammo all the time.

I just saw the freedom munitions so I ordered 1k of each of my caliburs. don't lie. you know they are shiny and pretty. you did it too.


----------



## phrogman

I think it all depends on the situation. Where I lived at before there would have been 3 neighbors I would have armed and I only knew one of them well. Where I live now, I really don't know them and can't see any that I think I could trust if need be. Hopefully, where I'm moving to now, I have a better experience with the neighbors than I have had before. It's a new development in a culdesac. I haven't met any of them of them but my wife has. One is a sheriffs deputy, another is a young Marine, another is an officer in the Navy, and across the street is an older couple and the husband is retired Air Force. At least they have some experience with weapons handling and if it came down to something like the listed scenario I would take a chance at arming them if need be. I can't fend off everyone by myself, there is strength in numbers.


----------



## jimb1972

shotlady said:


> well ya, I have been getting a lot of former military lately for neighbors. I have more than plenty. they can join me or have my left overs. I sure don't mind and well truth be told- I cant take it all with me. even after several geocaches and a stash at my bug out house. I have more than enough.
> my friends and I really are bad about buying guns and ammo all the time.
> 
> I just saw the freedom munitions so I ordered 1k of each of my caliburs. don't lie. you know they are shiny and pretty. you did it too.


Nope, I only ordered 1k 9mm when they had free shipping a couple weeks back. Have not ordered any of the other calibers recently, did reload a few though.


----------



## StoneBear

Depends on how well you know and trust your neighbor. You may be able to trust some of them more than your own family.


----------



## shotlady

jimb1972 said:


> Nope, I only ordered 1k 9mm when they had free shipping a couple weeks back. Have not ordered any of the other calibers recently, did reload a few though.


they have 5.00 shipping right now. free is better than five. but I figure the ups man hates me anyway! this is what he gets for making fun of me ordering make up and girl things all the time 

reloading is fun! I have more money than space/time. so its a win for me. the calguns idpa team uses freedom munitions, so I am very familiar with their quality!
they are a good find!


----------



## RNprepper

I believe all my neighbors have guns and know how to use them. However, I have _family members_ who would never be able to shoot someone. Unless that personal decision has already been made firmly ahead of time - then that person has no business holding a gun at all. Their hesitation will make them (and me) a victim. But they can still help by reloading the magazines. Same with a neighbor or friend who may be sheltering with us. If they can't or won't shoot, they can at least load.


----------



## Camel923

Depends on the neighbor. The alcoholic hunts and fishes so he has his own. No way I can arm the family with the convicted felon son. He went in for beating the tar out of his parents. Some of the neighbors have arms of their own. I guess it depends on the character of your neighbor. In the zombie apocalypse, its fair to assume you will face overwhelming numbers. Organizing for common defense, patrols and watches might make the most sense. I can not be awake and alert all the time.


----------



## Angelofdeath1986

I would keep an extra rifle lying around the house to give to the father of the house of my next door neighbor


----------



## Derma-Redi

In that situation I assume the gun stores are being looted so send them in that direction!!! Keep your guns...


----------



## thepeartree

I say give 'em a gun or two and _some_ ammo, then send them towards the gun store. That gives them a chance while not really compromising your family's safety. Since there's no mass attack coming, you can help them AND get allies in case of a future large scale attack (if you intend to stay where you are).


----------



## DerBiermeister

Ok - I am half way through all the posts on this thread and let me just interject --- it all comes down to TRUST. I already know the neighbors that I can count on to help me fight off the hordes. There are 5 neighbors, all within a 5 min walk. They are armed to the teeth. We all have already done some talking on "what if" scenarios. When the event actually takes place, our group is going to have to decide who else we can trust. It may be no one, or it might be a few others. Let's just say they will be heavily profiled.

That fact that you are even contemplating this dilemma suggests to me that you need to begin right NOW to assemble your group. Some that you approach are going to laugh in your face. Good -- they get crossed off the list. Others, even some who are unarmed, may actually listen to your plans/concerns and decide to start prepping on their own. Those would make my list for potential members later on when it happens.

You also have to assume some responsibility for a few others. Example: Over the last month, I have been helping two ladies get armed. It is mother (76) and deaf daughter (56). In the past, they have had a small amount of exposure to weapons --but not enough to really matter. We've had some incidents here in the neighborhood recently that have awakened their concern for their safety. So I got them introduced to my gunsmith, got them armed with a pistol and a revolver (for the mother - she can't rack a slide), and have already had them out to the range. The daughter is in the process of upgrading her sight to improve her accuracy. The mother just had a nice trigger mod put in the revolver. The daughter just ordered a good safe that will be delivered on Sept 12. (In addition to the two handguns, they also own a .22 rifle and a single-shot 12 ga.) These folks would automatically be a part of our group -- not so much because of their killing capability, but because I feel responsible for them. Hopefully, enough time will pass before we go into action, and that they will be a lot more trained and further armed with more ammo.


----------



## 7515

No guns - no ammo


----------



## randy grider

Pir8fan said:


> Nope. I would not arm potential competition for scarce resources. Nor would I dilute my resources.


Best response so far. I like the saying "Lack of planning on you're part does not constitute an emergency on my part" In the event of SHTF situation, you will have to be a coldhearted bastard to survive. Take care of the family, and turn you're back on those that would do the same for you. and they would.


----------



## bigwheel

You been watching too much crap on TV.


----------



## ntxwheels

If they weren't smart enough to arm themselves, too bad.


----------



## Daddy O

Notsoyoung said:


> Given Situation: You are living in a neighborhood when a "Walking Dead" situation comes up. (Yes, I know that it won't ever happen so don't say it can't happen and then go off on a different direction.)
> 
> Now suppose the situation takes place where the Walking Dead are on the streets, breaking into homes, and killing people. They haven't hit your neighborhood hard as of yet, but you see two on the street of your neighborhood and quickly take them down with two shots. When you have finished, a couple of your immediate neighbors come out of their houses, one armed with a ball bat and the other with a shovel. They look at you armed with an AR and a 1911, or a Glock if that makes you feel better, and ask if you have any firearms that you can loan them to defend their homes.
> 
> Here is the question: Do you give them firearms?
> 
> In my case for my family every member has what I call a "basic" firearm selection. That means that to cover most situations each member should have a .22 LR rifle, a .22 pistol, a center fire pistol, a center fire rifle of heavy enough caliber to be suitable for hunting a large animal such as an Elk, a center fire magazine fed semi-automatic rifle, and a 12 gauge shotgun. Of course you can't carry all at the same time, but it should give you the flexibility in firearms to cover most situations.
> 
> My family members have more then the "basic" firearm selection. I have a small collection bolt action military surplus rifles and some shotguns that I don't count as part of our basic selection, in addition to a couple of pistols. I could arm my neighbors without shorting my family, BUT;
> 
> 1) Do you arm your immediate neighbors with the belief that there is safety in numbers and if they are armed while they are protecting their homes they will in effect be helping to protect yours?
> 
> or
> 
> 2) Do you tell them "NO" and not to come to your home, thinking that it would be foolish to arm someone who may turn around and use your own firearms against you and that you are prepared to provide for YOUR family and not anyone else?
> 
> A) There is no right or wrong answer, I am just curious.
> B) Taking off for another location is not one of the options, the question is if you are in a neighborhood what would you do.
> c) The question is not whether to arm the whole neighborhood, just your immediate neighbors.


In answer to your question; Would I arm the neighbors? Would I spare my resources to help save the neighbors from zombies?:
Answer: Are there any hot chicks living next door? 

Seriously, I have enough guns that I could throw a few to the neighbors if I had to, though it'd be some kind of circumstances that I would. But yes, if the need arose, I could arm a few people, well. I am a little short on kevlar though. But I have so much ammo that some of it is sitting out or in coffee cans until I get some ammo cans from Santa. I got buckets of the stuff.


----------



## bigwheel

Yep..Whiskeyta folks get real quickly.


----------



## Diver

I live in NJ. My neighbors are the zombies.


----------



## bigwheel

Sorry..I cant see what kinda nonsense Diver is saying cause he been twitted. What was it?


----------



## bigwheel

I do not play well with cop hating biotches.


----------



## Ralph Rotten

Then you should not go to copsactingbadly.com.


----------



## Diver

I forgot to mention the local cops are zombies too.


----------



## bigwheel

Doubt I would play well with them biotches. I got it wrote on the report card since 2nd grade..I dont play well with others or make friends easy. i am getting the impression I don't like yall . That is not a good sign for us to be pals. its getting me pissed off in fact.,


----------



## sargedog

This is my take on this, we live in an apartment for now. My neighbors on one side have the law called on them once a week (domestic violence) and the other side is an elderly lady that I would bring in the apartment with us not expecting her marksman skills (she does have them though). The way I see it I didn't buy the last firearm and ammo on the planet so they should be buying there own. For the most part I don't trust anyone here enough to arm them. I am not gonna take from my family cause they didn't prepare.


----------



## Danm

It depends if i can out run the people who live near me which i can then no there a distraction why i get my family out. 2nd I wouldnt have fired the first two shots would have used a crossbow and took them out stealthy like and recollected my bolts


----------



## cranky1

If the neighbours are going to kill me it won't be with guns and ammo they got from me!


----------



## Stick

Well, according to "Decision 2", the zombies are already armed themselves, and trigger-happy to boot, I learned last night, much to my chagrin.


----------



## Maine-Marine

If I know that they have some understanding of firearms... yes I will help them and arm them... And then lets talk about shifts... because "24 on - stay on" is only ok for the first 2 days


----------



## HuntingHawk

The Walking Dead is more likely then me with an AR.

Neighbors don't have firearms. Do they have any idea how to even load & shoot? Two homes I would not arm. The other would be an issue of them not having enough ammo so would arm the husband with a bolt rifle & wife with a lever.


----------



## HuntingHawk

I would be able to take naps as having multiple watch dogs works for me.


----------



## 8301

Having layers of protection around your home by using your neighbors is just good common sense assuming you trust them not to turn on you. The ability to catch extra sleep would be an additional benefit.

Get to know your neighbors, heck, take little Christmas presents around next year as a way to meet them, that's what I do with the neighbors I really don't know well.


----------



## HuntingHawk

What are the chances that after arming them you will next have to feed them?


----------



## 8301

HuntingHawk said:


> What are the chances that after arming them you will next have to feed them?


That is a real consideration. Somewhere you have to draw the line.


----------



## ApexPredator

Yep if your gonna arm them you might as well take full responsibility for them pool their resources into your own etc etc otherwise they already know you and have familiarity, I know I wouldn't let my kid go hungry.


----------



## Maine-Marine

ApexPredator said:


> ....I know I wouldn't let my kid go hungry.


which means what?


----------



## paraquack

I have only one family that I know of here that I would even consider arming. And even then, I'm not completely sure.


----------



## Sasquatch

Nope. Shooting them is only a last option. I would however inform my neighbors of the correct kill method and tell them to find something pointy quick.


----------



## Dmcmullen

I know all of my immediate neighbors some i would arm some there is no way in hell i'm giving them a firearm some i would give the zombie's a map to the front door


----------



## Illini Warrior

if you aren't already aware .... plenty of firearms out there .... big variety and it depends greatly on your part of the country .... in my area - tons of shotguns .... common theme across the country is the lack of ammo that goes with the weapons .... and the ammo that is available is most likely not of a defensive nature .... 

don't know why the mythical zombie was chosen as the adversary .... my biggest concern is the outside looter(s) out for the eazy score .... that's where numbers of adequately armed neighbors are necessary .... the large number looter threat is in the initial period of a SHTF .... the looters die off and the number of neighbors necessary decreases also .....

I wouldn't hand out firearms - perhaps lend a couple for scheduled use at the neighborhood street barricade for guard rotation duty .... as far as ammo - no use having shotgun owners on duty with near worthless bird shot .... not hard to covertly lend a handful of 00Buck shells to the guy .... the looter he dispatches successfully might be a life saver for you & yours .... 

if you can't trust your neighbors to stand shoulder to shoulder at the street barricade - you better be moving .... if everyone hides in their home and the looters have free range to hit separately - kizz your azz goodbye .... blockcading the streets and making your neighborhood a harder nut will send the lazy looter looking for eazier pickings .... 

those early days and few weeks post SHTF will be the worse and the most dangerous .... no use having 6 months of food if you can't survive a week ....


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

My neighbors are already armed.


----------



## Will2

1. In a walking dead scenario - defending ones home would be futile. 
2. You arm as many people who can be united in defending one another not "their property".

If the neighbours can be convinced to find a way to flee and link up with other human survivors then sure, otherwise you could insure a few less zombies down the road.


So the neighbour thing doesn't matter, anyone who can understand that you all depend on one another is someone you want on your side and resources to defend, not just firearms but fuel vehicles etc.. are all things that will need to be leveraged. Making a run to your local firearms shop or military base would likely insure a long term supply of weapons and ammunition.


----------



## Notsoyoung

It just seems to me that there may be situations where if you have enough firearms and ammo to help arm your neighbors in order to fight against a common enemy it would be a very good idea. If you own 10 firearms and have thousands of rounds for each, no one else in you little cul de sac is armed, and there hundreds of zombies (or other mindless killers of your choice) heading for your neighborhood, it might be a good idea to pass out some firearms and ammo to your neighbors.


----------



## Spice

The neighbors who know how to use guns are mostly armed already. I'd share ammo or more appropriate weapons with them at need. This is a community, not a random bunch of strangers. I want them to be safe too, and them ganking me would be very low on my list of worries -- even if a few of them were so inclined, the rest of the community wouldn't stand for it.


----------



## shotlady

yes


----------



## oddapple

Rural New Mexico. (Heh heh)


----------



## Notsoyoung

shotlady said:


> yes


Now there is a beautiful sight...... and there is a very good looking Lady in the picture too!


----------



## Arklatex

shotlady said:


> yes


I'd say you're ready! Lol. Nice collection.


----------



## Big Country1

Illini Warrior said:


> blockcading the streets and making your neighborhood a harder nut will send the lazy looter looking for eazier pickings


What about the looters that are well organized, and heavily armed? I have heard of some "preppers" preparing too come take from others. the "lazy" looter may move on but there is always a what if. my .02


----------



## Makwa

Not an issue for me. All my neighbours have firearms. You don't live where I do and not have any firearms.


----------



## ekim

If they don't care enough to prepare to be able to defend themselves then I can't be responsible for their lack of caring for they're families either and I can't trust them to do what would be necessary in a time of need or to have my safety or best interest in mind. We all live in the same world and should know what's happening around us. Not caring / prepping is / should be every ones responsibility! I would help where I could but in the end they will suffer the fate they allowed to happen to themselves.


----------



## alterego

In the movie contagion Matt Damon goes in the neighbors house and steals a shot gun but only after it gets really bad. Which I have seen same similar scenes in Shawn of the dead and a few other movies. It cracks. Me up that Hollywood liberals justify stealing when it is really bad. But you can not have one before hand or you are the bad guy. I.E. purge anarchy.

**** um. Guns are cheap and plentiful. They can get their own.


----------



## paraquack

I guess I'd have to know the scenario. I know some people who just can't afford to buy a firearm. I know some who have a small warehouse full (very small warehouse = literary license)


----------



## TacticalCanuck

I would fairly trade a firearm to a respectable and trustworthy soul in a scenario where that person having it would not pose a threat to anyone who acts under honour and honesty regardless of the hardships that are equally shared by all. There are those of us who are already doing so save those hardships are our own and shared by few - to face a mutual threat masking it's true sociopathic state under the blanket of survival would be poetic.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Big Country1 said:


> What about the looters that are well organized, and heavily armed? I have heard of some "preppers" preparing too come take from others. the "lazy" looter may move on but there is always a what if. my .02


you forgot to mention the National Guard or the local PD rolling up to disarm everyone because the martial law decree says so ....

there's always going to be "what ifs" .... you need to do what is humanly possible and within the realm of reality .... putting together a community defense force is a possibility .... holding off a heavy arms militia group or a MRAP force - stupidity .... might as well stock chemicals for gas warfare like some fictional PAW novel ....

in regard to raider preppers .... plenty of best friends that think nothing of screwing the wife/gf when the back is turned ... what do you do? - no wife/gf or friends? .... or do you cut the pecker off the guy that gets out of line?


----------



## Urinal Cake

No, let them use their soccer balls for their own survival.

Never forget that these are the people that think Preppers are wack jobs to begin with. Well, let's see who's wack, now.


----------



## Slippy

HuntingHawk said:


> What are the chances that after arming them you will next have to feed them?


I may feed them...but they will get work assignments first.


----------



## eferred

Yep, if they can't even be bothered to have a used, $100.22 autorifle and $50 ( 500 rds ) of .22lr, to hell with them. Your neighbors are probably going to be "your' looters, so why would you arm them? they are going to need a lot more than guns, including fuel, water, medical care, food, etc, that you can't provide and that they will steal/kill to get. So I don't see how merely arming them is helping you any,and it could easily be a grave risk for you to do so.


----------



## Illini Warrior

Big Country1 said:


> What about the looters that are well organized, and heavily armed? I have heard of some "preppers" preparing too come take from others. the "lazy" looter may move on but there is always a what if. my .02


if you're a single entity instead of a prepared group - you die quicker that's all .... you do the very best you can with your resources .... if a group gets their hands on an armory and a few heavy weapons - it's a whole new ballgame for everyone ....

for a prepper site and people who are supposed to have a superior survival will .... I read alot of negativity and poor attitude - and they haven't even experienced a single SHTF in life ....


----------



## Anthonyx

I'll gladly give my wussbag neighbors an old single shot 12ga and one round.

I'd throw in a bag of rice - and when it runs out they'd work for the next bag.

If for no better reason than to keep them around - a few weeks of reality will knock the lib snot out of them and they might even become worth a FF for once in their lives.

I wouldn't worry about them shooting me - most of them couldn't hit the ground with three tries or shoot Bugs Bunny if he was reaming them with a post hole auger.

Any way to preserve your neighborhood is preferable to becoming a refugee.


----------



## eferred

yeah, everyone is going to carry half a dozen guns, along with a pack for survival, right? along with enough ammo for each to be worth having? that's going to total about 40 lbs of guns and ammo, and it's pointless. In reality, you'll have to go with the most versatile longarm and 1=2 pistols, and that's it. Google for Ciener Firearms and check out his conversion units to .22lr, for the AR, AK, and Mini14. there are also single shot adapters from .308 to .32ACP, but i have no idea how good they are.

Twisted Industries makes a .22 unit for the Keltec PF9 and Ruger LC9 pocket 9mm's. Ditto SigArms for their P938. I'd use those to cut bulk and weight, if you want to have more than just a .22lr, especially for the rifle.

They'll use that one rd of 12 ga to kill you and take your stuff. It only takes one of them to get lucky. You'd be crazy to risk it. What if they hit one of your loved ones with that shot, eh? You're not thinking. Why bother to keep around a bunch of single shots, anyway?


----------



## Anthonyx

You should write a book or something.


----------



## eferred

I have done so. It's a pita, compared to posting, which is a lot of fun.


----------



## ARDon

they had a very simular topic on another forum called "Helping your neighbor" "For me" & IMO your setting your self & your family up for a possible danger. Post SHTF scenario, there’s really only one thing that we should be conserned about..... "our own survival". During an post SHTF scenario, it is very likely that law enforcement & emergency responders will be nonexistent, this will leave for lawless communities all over our country. When things go bad in our communities, grocery stores will be emptied, no utilities, mass riots, as a prepper you will have to make decisions unlike you haven't done in pre SHTF times. These decisions will be more than likely going to have to defend yourself & protect what you have stored for you & your family. LEO's (law enforcement officers) & 1st responders will not be avaliable to take care of emergencies do to attending to their own families first. This is something that you must accept & deal with. Chaos & havoc for the fact will be going on, most people have no idea what it really takes to survive, & once that safety net is removed from them they will become increasingly desperate & unpredictable, they will go to great strides to feed their families & themselves with little to none remorse or sorrow. This includes your neighbors people who you think you know. This is how I see this....... "their mis-management of preparing for their family isn't my problem nor my responsibility". I am NOT their food pantry, nor drinking fountain or the local gun store. Arming them will only increase the danger to you & your family. What happens afterwards is their problem NOT yours JMO.


----------



## chemikle

Yes , I would give firearms to neighbors and would let them inside because all of them are good and we are like one big family and i can trust them 100% we have had situation like that in Tbilisi in the 90s when everyone was stealing from everyone and killing each other for nothing and 90% of neighbors were good and together fighting together and defending their homes together , unity is good when you can trust your "group" members and here in Georgia honor trust and loyalty are on very high level


----------



## Notsoyoung

There is security in numbers. 

Get to know your neighbors NOW and get an idea of who you can or can't trust.

I keep hearing about how you shouldn't have that many firearms and ammo because you can only carry so much.......Wow, that really makes things easier for me! All I need is enough food, ammo, etc to fill a ruck for me and one for my wife and we are ready to go.... that will save allot of money. Just one question, what are you going to do once you get to wherever you are going with your ruck? Planning on living on whatever is in your ruck for the rest of your life? Come to think of it, you probably will since your life might not be all that long. Some of us tend to think that instead of loading up a ruck and heading for the hills it might be a good idea to already live where we want to be if the SHTF. 

I really love people who make blanket statements wholly based on their situation or their plans and believe that is the only way to do things. IMO I believe that there may be situations where it would be in YOUR best interest to see to it that if necessary your neighbors are well armed if for no other reason then if you are attacked by a large group of people your neighbors will also be shooting at them and the attackers will be shooting at them too instead of the attackers just shooting at YOU. Personally I will be with my extended family with in-laws and friends. I plan on giving some of them some firearms if they need them because I want everyone to be as well armed as possible, because that increases the survival chances for ME and MY immediate family.


----------



## ARDon

one question Notsoyoung, have you seen your neighbors under huge distressed, a actual live threating distress? Neighbors we think we know, we really don't. I have seen my neighbors under great distress, in one of Arkansas worst ice storm we've experienced. I saw neighbors, friends treating each other like animals over items they didn't have. Local hardware store ran out of all kinds of supplies, lamp oil, kerosene, propane fitting and parts, candles, charcoal, many business closed do to power outages. I went to town on my 4 wheeler to see how server things were. These fights were physical were punches were thrown over items one thought he or she needed it more than the other, not just one but several occasion's. Thievery was going on, stealing split wood, w\o asking, stolen generators. People whom I go to church with and known for yrs, their actions "were" like predatory animals because they we NOT prepared for anything. Many of us were out of power for months and some were on within 6 days. Some of these folks were forgiven by the ones they harmed, other were not by their extreme actions and what they did. Please do not think when I or others make post it is a blanket statement when some of us have really experienced temporary crisis's when people weren't their normal selves. My suggestion are based on "my" experiences only and why others choose not to because they've heard similar stories. American Black movie is the prefect example. It's not about who's right or wrong, its about what works for one is OK but may not be another's cup of tea. We need to be careful because we are trusting by heart, but that trust can be easily broken in a life or death crisis, your life will NOT matter for others when it comes down to the finaly meal or last drop of drinkable water.


----------



## Notsoyoung

ARDon said:


> one question Notsoyoung, have you seen your neighbors under huge distressed, a actual live threating distress? Neighbors we think we know, we really don't. I have seen my neighbors under great distress, in one of Arkansas worst ice storm we've experienced. I saw neighbors, friends treating each other like animals over items they didn't have. Local hardware store ran out of all kinds of supplies, lamp oil, kerosene, propane fitting and parts, candles, charcoal, many business closed do to power outages. I went to town on my 4 wheeler to see how server things were. These fights were physical were punches were thrown over items one thought he or she needed it more than the other, not just one but several occasion's. Thievery was going on, stealing split wood, w\o asking, stolen generators. People whom I go to church with and known for yrs, their actions "were" like predatory animals because they we NOT prepared for anything. Many of us were out of power for months and some were on within 6 days. Some of these folks were forgiven by the ones they harmed, other were not by their extreme actions and what they did. Please do not think when I or others make post it is a blanket statement when some of us have really experienced temporary crisis's when people weren't their normal selves. My suggestion are based on "my" experiences only and why others choose not to because they've heard similar stories. American Black movie is the prefect example. It's not about who's right or wrong, its about what works for one is OK but may not be another's cup of tea. We need to be careful because we are trusting by heart, but that trust can be easily broken in a life or death crisis, your life will NOT matter for others when it comes down to the finaly meal or last drop of drinkable water.


Gee, that might come under getting to know your neighbors...... couldn't the same be said about some of your close relatives? Have you seen all of your siblings, parents, or adult children under stressful situations? Maybe you should shoot them if they come knocking on your door.

It's a choice people will have to make. Frankly I can see multiple points and chose to play devil's advocate on some in order to get other people's opinions. I have a neighbor across the street that I would arm. I have neighbors on either side of me that I wouldn't. As I said earlier my plan is to meet up with other family members for mutual security, but them being family members doesn't guarantee anything, just lessens the odds that they will turn on you. The same could be said of your spouse. There is no guarantee that in a sustained situation that they won't shoot you in the head while your sleeping, but at least in my case it's not something that I worry about.

If you want to be paranoid about everyone else that is an individual's choice. They can play the lone wolf and head out to the wilderness and consider everyone else in the World an enemy. That may or may not work for them. I choose not to. IMO the best chance of survival that I would have in a SHTF situation will be with the aid of my immediate and extender family. I believe that I will be much better off with a selected and trusted group of people then I would be on my own. In addition, that is how I choose to live

By the way, I have a very large family (11 kids).


----------



## ARDon

its not being paranoid, nor shooting my family members when coming to my home, my family is spread all over this country Notsoyoung. It's about how one believes would work for them as like I said may not for others. My wife & I choose to be lone wolfs at 1st, time will tell if society will be safe enough to group or not. Nope on the wife, she is the only one I know who would have my six for sure "back side". I trust her with my life. I believe many will us the "lone wolf" to see how they could or if they would trust. I'm only saying what I saw in a ice storm crisis and how neighbors turn against each other because they weren't prepared. We think we know our neighbors and in this case, it open my eyes for sure. I have that lurking untrusted feeling in the back of my mind.


----------



## Anthonyx

I have found as a rule that all my neighbors who would like to shoot me already own a gun.


----------



## KarVer

I would know some of who has firearms in the first place. An send them out to get them. Set up defense, keep most unarmed in the rear or middle. I would rather my friend an I be close on the line. An my wife with the lil one holding the 22lr rifle in a protected area maybe with her family. My friend is ex Navy, im ex Army, an there is a ex Army of the terrorism conflicts in my neighborhood I might want setting up a defense on the turn off of the main road. There are few drive access areas, an some fences, but imo zombie apocalypse situation they would shamble like walkin dead tv show where the path of least resistance is. So a tree wall would be needed. I would hold either the power line, or road, but would rather be a free safety type fighter filling in as needed...
Giving firearms without knowledge of there training is bad. An there not familiar with the arms you have. 
Head shots with a shovel will take out the zombie. take down trees, set up fire lines, trenches, sight lines, look outs, everyone else depends on the defense. Those that might argue can be "bait". Get a work crew going, an a fall back location, a list made. I would rather deal with a zombie apocalypse situation, it would assist my neighborhood preparing better.


----------



## Anthonyx

I know pretty much how it would shake out.

I'd avoid the nasty booger neighbors but check with the rest to see what their situation is. I'd offer a firearm if they don't have one and subsistence food and water plus a loud noisemaker - horn, gong, if they don't have a loud noisemaker.
I'd make it understood - they work for food - they raise a racket if any nasties come around - they fall out and come running armed if there is trouble.

Any not in that arrangement are on their own.


----------



## turbo6

My neighbor has tons of guns. We've got each other covered.


----------



## Urbanprepper666

Most of my neighbors do not own guns nor have any knowledge how to use them however there are two law enforcement officers on the street that do not have a large gun collection but do have a few pistols for home defense they are not "gun guys" I am not overly close with any of neighbors except one and I feel I could arm him without fear of being shot in the back if resources got short he and eye often look after each others families and vehicles ect... I believe in strength in numbers only if there is trust.


----------



## tinkerhell

someone asked me today if they could buy a bus pass off of me. I said I didn't have any. I lied.


----------



## 1skrewsloose

So you give out a gun or two, next question, where's the ammo for it. 
Didn't read all the posts, may have been covered already. I might have posted a reply and don't remember, if so, oh well.


----------



## wesley762

So to be honest I did not read through the whole thread, now with that I know most all my neighbors are armed, God bless Idaho hehe.


----------



## Diver

Urbanprepper666 said:


> Most of my neighbors do not own guns nor have any knowledge how to use them however there are two law enforcement officers on the street that do not have a large gun collection but do have a few pistols for home defense they are not "gun guys" I am not overly close with any of neighbors except one and I feel I could arm him without fear of being shot in the back if resources got short he and eye often look after each others families and vehicles ect... I believe in strength in numbers only if there is trust.


Sounds like all of NJ.


----------



## Medic33

Kauboy said:


> This question is based on a self defeating principle.
> First, you pose a fictional zombie scenario, and then immediately disregard the very logic employed during such a scenario.
> Never. Alert. The. Horde.
> This is Episode 1 stuff man...
> 
> If you want to arm your neighbors, you only give them enough ammunition to kill themselves if the horde you just alerted due to your two rounds breaks through their makeshift defenses.
> You should also switch to quieter weapons.
> You got cans on that AR or 1911/Glock? No? Then you shouldn't be firing it until it is your ONLY option.
> In a zed-head apocalypse, you don't go around shootin' up the place.


your right- you burn it to the ground.


----------



## icewolf

Where I currently live it would not be an issue considering that every house within at least 10 miles of me has their own firearms to use.


----------



## tinkerhell

I think not arming your neighbors makes you as paranoid and naive as the average anti-gun nuts liberal that refuses to trust you with a firearm.

If you believe in the right to bear arms, you should have a fundamental belief that most people are capable of rising up to the trust and responsibility to own a firearm.

To say that you can't trust citizen Joe with a firearm is as flawed as saying that you can't trust the average citizen to vote in an intelligent manner.

Will there be bad guys with guns? No doubt about it. Will you neighbor go selfish and shoot at you? Thats paranoid.

IMO, this massive distrust for others is one of the characteristic flaws in a scumbag maggot on a gutpile bleeding heart liberal asshat.

Just saying ;-)


----------



## Kauboy

tinkerhell said:


> ...you can't trust the average citizen to vote in an intelligent manner.


I don't, and they've proven my concerns to be justified.


----------



## Illini Warrior

icewolf said:


> Where I currently live it would not be an issue considering that every house within at least 10 miles of me has their own firearms to use.


weapons - but how much ammo? .... the average gunowner doesn't have much on hand and in regard to shotguns - target loads and a bit of game loads .... that's part of "arming the neighbors" also .... give them a handful of 00Buck so they can at least do a decent job out there ....


----------



## tinkerhell

Kauboy said:


> I don't, and they've proven my concerns to be justified.


 well, ok, I guess I may have worded that incorrectly. voters can certainly be dumb.......but never wrong.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

You should already know your neighbors well enough to answer that question. If not, you don't know your neighbors well enough.


----------



## tinkerhell

When the founding fathers of confederations wrote the second amendment, did anyone insist that they get to know all their neighbors? If so, I think their kids grew up to be liberals.


----------



## Denton

tinkerhell said:


> I think not arming your neighbors makes you as paranoid and naive as the average anti-gun nuts liberal that refuses to trust you with a firearm.
> 
> If you believe in the right to bear arms, you should have a fundamental belief that most people are capable of rising up to the trust and responsibility to own a firearm.
> 
> To say that you can't trust citizen Joe with a firearm is as flawed as saying that you can't trust the average citizen to vote in an intelligent manner.
> 
> Will there be bad guys with guns? No doubt about it. Will you neighbor go selfish and shoot at you? Thats paranoid.
> 
> IMO, this massive distrust for others is one of the characteristic flaws in a scumbag maggot on a gutpile bleeding heart liberal asshat.
> 
> Just saying ;-)


Ever consider I know my neighbors and you do not know my neighbors?


----------



## Jakthesoldier

tinkerhell said:


> When the founding fathers of confederations wrote the second amendment, did anyone insist that they get to know all their neighbors? If so, I think their kids grew up to be liberals.


My point is that if you don't know your neighbors well enough to answer that question, the answer is no.

Really simple. If I know you, and I trust you, I just might loan you something, even a gun. If I don't know you, I wont. If I know you well enough to not trust you, then the answer is still no.

Second ammendment be damed, if I don't trust you, you don't get my guns. Period. I have no problem with you have your own, but you can't have mine.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

tinkerhell said:


> I think not arming your neighbors makes you as paranoid and naive as the average anti-gun nuts liberal that refuses to trust you with a firearm.
> 
> If you believe in the right to bear arms, you should have a fundamental belief that most people are capable of rising up to the trust and responsibility to own a firearm.
> 
> To say that you can't trust citizen Joe with a firearm is as flawed as saying that you can't trust the average citizen to vote in an intelligent manner.
> 
> Will there be bad guys with guns? No doubt about it. Will you neighbor go selfish and shoot at you? Thats paranoid.
> 
> IMO, this massive distrust for others is one of the characteristic flaws in a scumbag maggot on a gutpile bleeding heart liberal asshat.
> 
> Just saying ;-)


Big difference between not trusting someone with A gun, and trusting someone with MY gun. 
Also I don't know where you live, but where I am there are a LOT of people untrustworthy. Also there may be a few who would target me because they know I am military/security


----------



## tinkerhell

Denton said:


> Ever consider I know my neighbors and you do not know my neighbors?


Very true. I don't know them. I can only speak in general terms.



Jakthesoldier said:


> My point is that if you don't know your neighbors well enough to answer that question, the answer is no.
> 
> Really simple. If I know you, and I trust you, I just might loan you something, even a gun. If I don't know you, I wont. If I know you well enough to not trust you, then the answer is still no.
> 
> Second ammendment be damed, if I don't trust you, you don't get my guns. Period. I have no problem with you have your own, but you can't have mine.


I think it is very wise to reserve your trust for only those that deserve it. But liberty is a bitch, in order for you and I to have it, others must have it too.

I respect your choice to not share your personal firearms. But I also think it is a good idea to arm the community that you choose to live in.


----------



## tinkerhell

Jakthesoldier said:


> Big difference between not trusting someone with A gun, and trusting someone with MY gun.
> Also I don't know where you live, but where I am there are a LOT of people untrustworthy. Also there may be a few who would target me because they know I am military/security


I must admit that there are many people I don't trust, but I am trying my best to keep that in perspective because eventually we have to move from SHTF to recovery.

Recovery will require us to realize how damned scarey liberty can be, when it involves strangers having rights. yet, we will need to embrace it.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

tinkerhell said:


> I think it is very wise to reserve your trust for only those that deserve it. But liberty is a bitch, in order for you and I to have it, others must have it too.
> 
> I respect your choice to not share your personal firearms. But I also think it is a good idea to arm the community that you choose to live in.


I support my neighbors owning fire arms, (most of them) but there is only one Shoots and I might be willing to share with. Fortunately for him, since we are not fond of some of his company, he already has his own, so it's a mut issue.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

tinkerhell said:


> I must admit that there are many people I don't trust, but I am trying my best to keep that in perspective because eventually we have to move from SHTF to recovery.
> 
> Recovery will require us to realize how damned scarey liberty can be, when it involves strangers having rights. yet, we will need to embrace it.


Recovery stages are very different from colapse stages. Unfortunately in a true EOTWAWKI, the strong will survive, not the just. We can only hope there are more strong and just than strong and unjust.


----------



## tinkerhell

Jakthesoldier said:


> Recovery stages are very different from colapse stages. Unfortunately in a true EOTWAWKI, the strong will survive, not the just. We can only hope there are more strong and just than strong and unjust.


History is full of different EOTWAWKI situations where most governments left standing are exactly as you say.ie more strong than just

That is just additional motivation for us to appreciate what we have now, and what we might fight to preserve or restore in the future.


----------



## Smitty901

I just might consider arming a few trusted neighbors right about now if I lived in Baltimore. A loan program using ones with no paper work might prove to be a benefit.


----------



## Denton

tinkerhell said:


> Very true. I don't know them. I can only speak in general terms.
> 
> I think it is very wise to reserve your trust for only those that deserve it. But liberty is a bitch, in order for you and I to have it, others must have it too.
> 
> I respect your choice to not share your personal firearms. But I also think it is a good idea to arm the community that you choose to live in.


General terms will get you killed bigger than crap.

I understand each and everyone of the neighbors. I have to, as the neighborhood is old, and the demography has changed considerably in the last 51 years.

Yes, I was born on this neighborhood.

Generally speaking, life ain't general. You'd better know who you can trust and who you will probably have to kill. Not because you want, but because you have to.


----------



## Kauboy

Denton said:


> You'd better know who you can trust and who you will probably have to kill. Not because you want, but because you have to.


"Be polite, be professional, but have a plan to kill everybody you meet." - Gen. James Mattis


----------



## Charles Martel

My neighbors that I would trust with firearms already have their own guns. 

I can't envision any scenario wherein I distribute my guns and ammo to my unprepared neighbors.


----------



## Medic33

I don't really need to arm the neighbor, we are about equal on fire power and we watch over each others properties, on the same hand though he does have a couple handguns that I would buy off him if he would sell - A 4 inch colt python(.357), the other a 6 inch colt anaconda(.44) both are ss and almost new.


----------



## topgun

I have an armed fireman on one side, and a cop on the other side of my house. across the street are a retired cop and two NRA members.

Most likely, zombies will choose another more vulnerable target, or realize very quickly that they should.

I have ammo containers so heavy with ammo, that they are hard to move, and still, I'd probably be the one running out of ammo first.


----------



## MisterMills357

I won't arm anyone, if they cannot foresee dangers, then let them pay the price.
I have seen casual, blase attitudes all of my life, and I say let them reap what they have sown.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

There is an alternative to this, or rather an opportunity. 

Stocking up on cheap guns, like mossins, and academy shotguns, can provide trade resources. People will need guns in a post SHTF/pre recovery world. Having them would be like having alcohol, cigarettes, shampoo, etc. People will need it, and will be willing to trade other supplies for them.

I, of course, recommend giving them to the new owner in a disassembled state, making it significantly more difficult for them to turn it on you.


----------



## tinkerhell

SAMCRO will not appreciate the competition.


----------



## triem

neighbors come and go. How far away are they "neighbors?" a block, 10 blocks. ? 10 blocks in any city, as a radius, means a thousand people or maybe a lot more. You don't know even 10% of your neighbors. I know farmers who've lived on the same farm for many decades. when shown aerial photos of their area, they have no idea that someone lives such and such place, a mere 2 hour walk from their home.  They just KID themselves that they do, that's all.


----------



## Megamom134

I don't know many of my neighbors. Just the closest one and yes, I would arm him but I know he is armed. I know the people up on the hill are armed because everytime they tie one on they shoot off a round or two. Hope I don't get shot by one of the idiots. The ******** a couple of blocks away I would be really concerned about coming after other people because they show zero consideration toward their neighbors now. Just looking at how the stores emptied out of all the TP and sanitizer when this china virus came made me realize most people will be in it only for themselves but during one of our frequent flooding events I was surprised to see who showed up to help, it wasn't the folks on the rich side of town. I just pray to God I am long gone before it gets that bad. For now I am just worrying about not starving when the price of food surpasses my SS check, which it almost has anyway.


----------



## MisterMills357

See! I ain’t the only one that resurrects zombie threads.


----------



## MisterMills357

Megamom134 said:


> 1: I don't know many of my neighbors. Just the closest one and yes, I would arm him but I know he is armed. I know the people up on the hill are armed because everytime they tie one on they shoot off a round or two. Hope I don't get shot by one of the idiots.
> 
> 2: The ******** a couple of blocks away I would be really concerned about coming after other people because they show zero consideration toward their neighbors now. Just looking at how the stores emptied out of all the TP and sanitizer when this china virus came made me realize most people will be in it only for themselves but during one of our frequent flooding events I was surprised to see who showed up to help, it wasn't the folks on the rich side of town. I just pray to God I am long gone before it gets that bad.
> 
> 3: For now I am just worrying about not starving when the price of food surpasses my SS check, which it almost has anyway.


1: Everytime they fire, go out to your yard an hour later, and fire a shotgun, then run back into your house. And never say a word about it.:devil:

2: If you see the ******** approaching, aim your shotgun their way, walk outside and fire some buckshot into the nearest tree. Then walk back to your door and just stand there for a minute, then go back inside. Watch them, to see if they keep coming, if they do let them get close and shoot them.

3: I go to Walmart and treat myself to roast beef subs, just to remind myself that I am worth it.


----------



## Slippy

Dang good thread here! Brings back some memories of some good dudes, good dudettes and some douchebags! 

My answer to the question "would I arm my neighbors" is no. If I armed them I would have to un-chain them first. :vs_smirk:


----------



## MisterMills357

PS: nobody gets my guns and ammo.


----------



## Chiefster23

MisterMills357 said:


> PS: nobody gets my guns and ammo.


Awwww, come on! You wouldn't be willing to share some ammo? Pointy end first at 3000 fps?


----------



## bigwheel

MisterMills357 said:


> See! I ain't the only one that resurrects zombie threads.


Its a muracle to revive a thread that old. Megamom134 obviously has a gift in that area...sorta like Slippy.


----------



## MisterMills357

Chiefster23 said:


> Awwww, come on! You wouldn't be willing to share some ammo? Pointy end first at 3000 fps?


They'll get it one piece at a time brother.


----------



## MisterMills357

bigwheel said:


> Its a muracle to revive a thread that old. Megamom134 obviously has a gift in that area...sorta like Slippy.


I saw it open and came in for the kill.


----------



## 2020 Convert

Out of my 10 neighbors, the two I would arm don’t need me to arm them. An old time rancher and a cop.

The rest of them are freakin liberals. You know which end they get.


----------



## SOCOM42

I have armed my two closest neighbors, two old ladies. 

They each have an SKS and 100 rounds on stripper clips.

They do know how to make them work, and they are loaded at this time, and with ball ammo.

One has a FID card for non SHTF times, post, who cares???

One friend a 1/4 mile away is a gunsmith in the big city, has his own already.

Screw the rest of them!


----------



## Nick

Most of my neighbors probably don't even know which end the bullet comes out. And the ones that do are already armed as far as I know.


----------



## stowlin

Altering the question. 

You are in the ocean, off the coast of say Columbia, and you encounter another boat with no ill intent. They ask to connect via radio face to face close up and you allow it recognizing it’s a worthy sail boat like your own. A drone pass shows no weapons, no evidence of any problem, and you meet up. Verbally the captain is clearly a father, a husband, and there is a child on board. They noted radar contact the opposite direction with a small craft, and feared pirates, they turned and ran into your course. Your course would put you on the path of any such pirate boat out of Columbia. The coptain asks to travel with you for a day or two in order to get far enough out and away from land so small craft can’t likely reach. They indicate they have no weapons, and you have three. An M1A, a 300WM, bolt and a 1911. You also have something you can affix to the drone and suicide run it if needed that will wreck some havoc on a small boat. So do you share with the father, husband and captain of the other boat?


----------



## stevekozak

stowlin said:


> Altering the question.
> 
> You are in the ocean, off the coast of say Columbia, and you encounter another boat with no ill intent. They ask to connect via radio face to face close up and you allow it recognizing it's a worthy sail boat like your own. A drone pass shows no weapons, no evidence of any problem, and you meet up. Verbally the captain is clearly a father, a husband, and there is a child on board. They noted radar contact the opposite direction with a small craft, and feared pirates, they turned and ran into your course. Your course would put you on the path of any such pirate boat out of Columbia. The coptain asks to travel with you for a day or two in order to get far enough out and away from land so small craft can't likely reach. They indicate they have no weapons, and you have three. An M1A, a 300WM, bolt and a 1911. You also have something you can affix to the drone and suicide run it if needed that will wreck some havoc on a small boat. So do you share with the father, husband and captain of the other boat?


You lost me the minute you connected with the other boat.


----------



## Demitri.14

NO. My neighbors are either Flaming Libtards or own their own guns. I will gladly let the LIBTARDs fend for themselves !


----------



## Smitty901

We have few neighbors. Those we do have for the most part go back a couple generation at least in knowing each other all but a few are armed at some level. Fair number are well armed . One we have is not but they will be protected they have the dog are of high value friends when it comes to protection. We will share with them what is required.


----------



## Prepared One

At this point in time, I am not inclined to arm any neighbors who chose not to arm themselves. Anyone who has ignored the direction this country is going in and didn't have the foresight to arm themselves can not be trusted.


----------



## The Tourist

My neighborhood is your typical "upwardly mobile" suburban situation. We have a Catholic Church directly across the street, and we even have nice new garbage cans. You might wonder why I'm here, fair enough. There only seems to be two types of neighborhoods here, a nice one, and one built fifty years ago adjacent to rental space.

I have not seen one neighbor with any type of a firearm in ten years.


----------



## Smitty901

The Tourist said:


> My neighborhood is your typical "upwardly mobile" suburban situation. We have a Catholic Church directly across the street, and we even have nice new garbage cans. You might wonder why I'm here, fair enough. There only seems to be two types of neighborhoods here, a nice one, and one built fifty years ago adjacent to rental space.
> 
> I have not seen one neighbor with any type of a firearm in ten years.


 Not far from you and we have plenty.


----------



## The Tourist

Smitty901 said:


> Not far from you and we have plenty.


Heck, we should get together and "hot wire" a loud teenage party. I went out for the newspaper this morning (in two flannel shirts) and I froze just going to the end of the driveway!

BTW, does 'weather' get to you? This morning I was jumpy, calm, sleepy and grumpy. It was like an Occipital Lobe attack from The Seven Dwarfs. Hot coffee isn't helping, and the best part of this morning was a new episode of "Handel On The Law."

I did take the morning off from the gym. I ain't going out in shorts during this!


----------



## Wedrownik

That is a good topic.... I do trust my one neighbour, his wife... a little bit less so. Not that she is evil or something like that, but she will do whatever it takes to get what she needs. In a way it's not a bad thing but, they have three boys (oldest is 16) that eat a lot and they haven't prepped much... ever. We have discussions from time to time about food, shopping and such and her habits (even after the covid shortages) are to buy as needed. So if things get really really bad, not sure what her motivations will be....

The other side I have an older lady, across the street another older lady. Off to the sides of my neighbours are folks who I am friendly with to the point of exchanging pleasantries but they I believe have their own supplies and agenda but are not necessarily joiners. I believe that if I was in trouble they would help me out if it suited their needs.... 

so yeah, complicated situation but no, I would not arm my neighbours.... I got a two story house though and I live with my wife and daughter upstairs and my folks are downstairs (pops 84, mom will turn 80 this year - hence I set them up at the ground level of the house).... so yeah, those neighbours I'll arm  As in my dad. I don't see my mom using a gun (though she was trained in highschool how to shoot one).

Getting back to the wider "arming" situation. If things get really ugly and I was inclined to arm someone, it would be along the lines of "issuing" arms when they're on "duty" and they'd have to follow my orders. Why? Ultimately I would have the responsibility for what they did whether to someone else or at least to my own morals. Now getting back to the scenarios - how do we determine the level of breakdown? If things are ugly but not a total breakdown and I arm neighbours then I am responsible for their acts with my firearms..... Also how well do you know your neighbours? I mean really? Do you know that they're not a prohibited person? Maybe there is a reason why they do not have arms.


----------



## Annie

Absolutely not, even if we did have plenty to spare. For one thing, who's to say the neighbor knows how to handle a firearm? That could make me indirectly responsible for some innocent person getting killed.


----------



## The Tourist

Annie said:


> For one thing, who's to say the neighbor knows how to handle a firearm?


Heck, who's to say who knows how to handle firearms? Just because a guy is savvy enough to join a forum it doesn't mean he knows anything. I've seen guys who 'spin' revolvers and can't get their pocketknives open.

I put a holster on a 'new' pair of jeans. Those jeans are now pretty thin, but the holster is still there...


----------



## Trihonda

Oh fun! Old thread, but I'll play along (without reading this entire thread). 

If the SHTF, and my neighbors were coming out to defend against the crazies, I think I'd help them defend... A security threat to them, is likely a security threat to me. But that said, I'm not handing said neighbor any of my guns or other means to protect themselves in a true SHTF scenario. 

Let me explain. I do have a number of neighbors who are in my "team" or prepping group. These are the people I will rely on for "safety in numbers" situations. The price for admission has a few qualifiers... First, off, any member of our group has to be "equally situated" and not a major drain on the group in a SHTF situation. Sure, some might have a bit more food, a bit more ammo, certain equipment or survival gear, or maybe certain skills others don't. But we all compliment each other, with several redundancies. So if one of my team shows up, I'd help them out with a loaner gun/ammo in the common defense (though this is a moot point since all of my group have more guns than needed). 

Aside from a few care packages of food I have expressly set aside for neighbors, we don't share life-saving resources with non-group families... and considering these non-group families don't have the other means (food) to support themselves for long, giving them a means to attempt to take MY family's supplies is simply dumb. 

But again, if a band of marauders is charging down my street, my prepper-group will already most likely be engaging said group with some of our "reach-out-and-touch-you" devices... Our neighborhood group has several cops (2 on SWAT), military, and hunter types. It's not the neighborhood group you want to mess with... One of our guys has a few drones for recon, and we plan to bug in and provide/organize neighborhood security (though we have several potential BOL cabins at our disposal)... 

This also brings up the age old "when to bug out" conversation. If things are sketchy, but society hasn't fully collapsed, our neighbors might not pose as big of a long term security threat (they'll be getting some form of food/rations), and ensuring their survival by providing (and organizing) neighborhood security checkpoints/patrols is probably a good thing... BUT if society is sh*t apocalyptic, then our team has plans to consolidate our residences and continue bugging in, so long as it's not completely overrun. If it looks like the place we live is turning into the "Book of Eli" or "The Road", we have plans to hit a remote off-grid cabin. But if that happens, its gotta get really bad. 

So in short. No weapons to neighbors.


----------



## Elvis

Why? 
My neighbors all have firearms and ammo. It's kind of required with all the varmints in this rural area.


----------



## Megamom134

My FIL , made the best peppermint snaps, warms you to the toes. There are ways to warm up. I am hitting the gym tomorrow to offset the attempts to keep warm today with our - degree weather.


----------



## ErickthePutz

I just want to know who’s houses some of you are going to burn down to “increase your field of fire” and how do think that’s going to go over..? 

Some very fantasy driven plans.


----------



## Trihonda

ErickthePutz said:


> I just want to know who's houses some of you are going to burn down to "increase your field of fire" and how do think that's going to go over..?
> 
> Some very fantasy driven plans.


Agreed, lots of fantastical plans. That's said I have a ton of various contingencies in my head, none of these are likely scenarios. We have large lots, no need to burn anything.


----------



## Piratesailor

Arm my neighbors..

Hell.. they are probably better armed than I am. 

But I can supply ammo...


----------



## The Tourist

Trihonda said:


> Oh fun! Old thread, but I'll play along (without reading this entire thread). So in short. No weapons to neighbors.


For me, that's going to be a problem. As you know, my riding buddies were quite the group in the 1970s. And among them were guys freshly back from Southeast Asia. Now, I liked these guys, and even under their exterior they were guys who needed--and wanted--to laugh out loud.

For example, one of these guys, a fellow Sicilian I am proud to say, once told me he could make any card disappear--and I could pick the card. I handed him one, he rotated it a few times, and them opened his hands. *Card missing*, voila!

I was surprised, but he then asked me to look at the ceiling. There, about my head in the tiles must have been over 100 individual playing cards. He told me that, as a friend, he was not going to charge me some "folding money" for the trick.

No weapon?

As for neighbors, marauders and out-of-town bikers, I cannot remember a single time where I had that deep down fear and shaky hands. If you know anything about the old "lower east side" of Madison, you'll know that if you really wanted to order a meal, you did it in Sicilian.

No weapon?

I thought I was way ahead of the game. I had worked for six summers at The Master Lock Company, and English was a foreign language to those guys. You had better know your German and Italian just to get a sandwich.

I believe the first word I spoke was "atsumatta?" Pardon my spelling, but I found that this works for everything among 2,200 employees who are too busy to help a clueless, 18 year old 'summer help' kid.

No weapon? Now you're just kidding.

Well, maybe a bit. That is, until the new, electro-magnetic door screens were installed. I had a plastic fork once that set off both the machine and an armed guard...


----------



## Denton

The Tourist said:


> For me, that's going to be a problem. As you know, my riding buddies were quite the group in the 1970s. And among them were guys freshly back from Southeast Asia. Now, I liked these guys, and even under their exterior they were guys who needed--and wanted--to laugh out loud.
> 
> For example, one of these guys, a fellow Sicilian I am proud to say, once told me he could make any card disappear--and I could pick the card. I handed him one, he rotated it a few times, and them opened his hands. *Card missing*, voila!
> 
> I was surprised, but he then asked me to look at the ceiling. There, about my head in the tiles must have been over 100 individual playing cards. He told me that, as a friend, he was not going to charge me some "folding money" for the trick.
> 
> No weapon?
> 
> As for neighbors, marauders and out-of-town bikers, I cannot remember a single time where I had that deep down fear and shaky hands. If you know anything about the old "lower east side" of Madison, you'll know that if you really wanted to order a meal, you did it in Sicilian.
> 
> No weapon?
> 
> I thought I was way ahead of the game. I had worked for six summers at The Master Lock Company, and English was a foreign language to those guys. You had better know your German and Italian just to get a sandwich.
> 
> I believe the first word I spoke was "atsumatta?" Pardon my spelling, but I found that this works for everything among 2,200 employees who are too busy to help a clueless, 18 year old 'summer help' kid.
> 
> No weapon? Now you're just kidding.
> 
> Well, maybe a bit. That is, until the new, electro-magnetic door screens were installed. I had a plastic fork once that set off both the machine and an armed guard...


What in the blue-blazing Hell are you saying? None of that ramble has a thing to do with the topic that I can see.


----------



## Slippy

ErickthePutz said:


> I just want to know who's houses some of you are going to burn down to "increase your field of fire" and how do think that's going to go over..?
> 
> Some very fantasy driven plans.


Eric the putz;

Nearest house to me is approx 3/4 mile as the crow flies. Over 1 mile on a road. I don't even think that house is occupied but it might be.


----------



## Chipper

Arm the neighbors and let them see what you have. Do you trust them not to just turn them on you? Talk about shooting yourself in the foot..


----------



## 2020 Convert

Chipper said:


> Arm the neighbors and let them see what you have. Do you trust them not to just turn them on you? Talk about shooting yourself in the foot..


Exactly!

Would I trust one, who during a power outage wanted to bring everyone down for showers because they hadn't fixed their whole house generator.

I don't even have a whole house generator. And I can't fill my 5k well tank(a problem I am researching as I write).

I have little tolerance for the unprepared, unless they are elderly.


----------



## The Tourist

2020 Convert said:


> I have little tolerance for the unprepared, unless they are elderly.


That's kind of the issue now in my neighborhood. When we moved in, the kids were small and their parents were active. That no longer exists. Most of those parents are around +40 years of age.

(I live in the suburb of Sun Prairie, WI)

I will admit (and no kidding) we have the most professional police officers I have seen. If you have a problem, an officer will arrive at your door before you have hung up the telephone and put on your pants. It's all "yes, sir" and "no, sir" and even a copy of the 'visit' which truly astounded me after living inside of Madison.

While this has been slightly confusing, there is some issue with "when" and "if" the CCW carry for citizens has been voted on and applied. However, most of the police I have talked to don't even seem concerned. My concern is that my suburban area is not part of Madison directly. In other words, my 'burb might not adhere to any positive Madison votes into law. That's the problem with subdivisions.

In fact, the police here seem nonchalant. You ask, they shrug, some admire your firearms. As for laws and adherent dates, I have yet to see anything in the local press, which is *The Wisconsin State Journal*.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

ErickthePutz said:


> I just want to know who's houses some of you are going to burn down to "increase your field of fire" and how do think that's going to go over..?
> 
> Some very fantasy driven plans.


closest house is 3 miles away........... temping as it is... I plan to let it stand..


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

The Tourist said:


> That's kind of the issue now in my neighborhood. When we moved in, the kids were small and their parents were active. That no longer exists. Most of those parents are around +40 years of age.
> 
> (I live in the suburb of Sun Prairie, WI)
> 
> I will admit (and no kidding) we have the most professional police officers I have seen. If you have a problem, an officer will arrive at your door before you have hung up the telephone and put on your pants. It's all "yes, sir" and "no, sir" and even a copy of the 'visit' which truly astounded me after living inside of Madison.
> 
> While this has been slightly confusing, there is some issue with "when" and "if" the CCW carry for citizens has been voted on and applied. However, most of the police I have talked to don't even seem concerned. My concern is that my suburban area is not part of Madison directly. In other words, my 'burb might not adhere to any positive Madison votes into law. That's the problem with subdivisions.
> 
> In fact, the police here seem nonchalant. You ask, they shrug, some admire your firearms. As for laws and adherent dates, I have yet to see anything in the local press, which is *The Wisconsin State Journal*.


was having your pants off the reason the kind officers were called??


----------



## The Tourist

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> was having your pants off the reason the kind officers were called??


Fortunately, not this time. But I'd be lying if I stated this has never happened. My wife will open a door before the visitor has rung the bell. Foolishly, I have walked out of the bedroom in pajamas...


----------



## Wedrownik

ErickthePutz said:


> I just want to know who's houses some of you are going to burn down to "increase your field of fire" and how do think that's going to go over..?
> 
> Some very fantasy driven plans.


I have a sizeable lot with lots of visibility to front and back. The sides are an issue....

If something happens i do know that my neighbour to the left would go to live with her kids. Not saying that her house would get burned down but a thought of an empty house next to me being an issue crossed my mind.

The house to my left would remain occupied probably: that's the neighbours with 3 boys.

I'm the taller of the three houses.

Regarding burning out some properties.... Another interesting topic:. The way my block is built, there are 25 houses on it. A cup de sac cuts into the block and removal of 2 houses would allow to have a compound of 12 houses (including mine)

Sadly I don't know most of these neighbours (apart from 6 of them). The upside is that those 6 are in the block of 12 l... With myself that's 7 out of 12...

Again, i would not necessarily fully trust all of them but in history some of the alliances were products of necessity and circumstances.

Oh yeah.... Burning down the houses... Not really practical as you let house could be affected and the fire would have to be huge and hot in order to fully take out the building. If I was going to clear out a house I'd dissemble in short order using one of my bigger vehicles to pull down sections of walls. I'd also wanna salvage building materials as much as possible: wood, piping etc....


----------



## The Tourist

Wedrownik said:


> Again, I would not necessarily fully trust all of them but in history some of the alliances were products of necessity and circumstances.
> 
> *sigh* That's about the same place I am. Are you letting in a worthy compatriot, or have you permitted an armed scavenger through the door simply because he had a smile?
> 
> After having read enough of these threads I'm thinking of just fighting it out by myself until I can't do it anymore. Perhaps a Medic will show up on the first helicopter...


----------



## 2020 Convert

The Tourist said:


> That's kind of the issue now in my neighborhood. When we moved in, the kids were small and their parents were active. That no longer exists. Most of those parents are around +40 years of age.
> 
> (I live in the suburb of Sun Prairie, WI)
> 
> I will admit (and no kidding) we have the most professional police officers I have seen. If you have a problem, an officer will arrive at your door before you have hung up the telephone and put on your pants. It's all "yes, sir" and "no, sir" and even a copy of the 'visit' which truly astounded me after living inside of Madison.
> 
> While this has been slightly confusing, there is some issue with "when" and "if" the CCW carry for citizens has been voted on and applied. However, most of the police I have talked to don't even seem concerned. My concern is that my suburban area is not part of Madison directly. In other words, my 'burb might not adhere to any positive Madison votes into law. That's the problem with subdivisions.
> 
> In fact, the police here seem nonchalant. You ask, they shrug, some admire your firearms. As for laws and adherent dates, I have yet to see anything in the local press, which is *The Wisconsin State Journal*.


10 yrs ago when I was in WNY, I plowed my driveway out with my little JD with a blower on it. I went down the street and helped a single mom who I had seen struggling with the snow. On the way back, I stopped at the 75 yr old guys house and did his. 
My next door neighbor who was a pain in my ..., yelled out to me "how about mine". He was 2 yrs older than me, had his garage door open, with his snow blower in the front. 
I laughed and parked the tractor and went in to warm up.
I feel the same around here. I'll help those who can't help themselves. But I won't won't help those who refuse to try to help themselves.


----------



## The Tourist

2020 Convert said:


> I'll help those who can't help themselves. But I won't won't help those who refuse to try to help themselves.


Sometimes you can't tell. I'm 70 years old, and I was shoveling out, even asked a neighbor if he needed help. Besides, if you're going to cut down the size of your waist, trust me, a full morning and afternoon of snow shoveling will burn calories--and override your yen for sweets...


----------



## Nick

Denton said:


> The Tourist said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me, that's going to be a problem. As you know, my riding buddies were quite the group in the 1970s. And among them were guys freshly back from Southeast Asia. Now, I liked these guys, and even under their exterior they were guys who needed--and wanted--to laugh out loud.
> 
> For example, one of these guys, a fellow Sicilian I am proud to say, once told me he could make any card disappear--and I could pick the card. I handed him one, he rotated it a few times, and them opened his hands. *Card missing*, voila!
> 
> I was surprised, but he then asked me to look at the ceiling. There, about my head in the tiles must have been over 100 individual playing cards. He told me that, as a friend, he was not going to charge me some "folding money" for the trick.
> 
> No weapon?
> 
> As for neighbors, marauders and out-of-town bikers, I cannot remember a single time where I had that deep down fear and shaky hands. If you know anything about the old "lower east side" of Madison, you'll know that if you really wanted to order a meal, you did it in Sicilian.
> 
> No weapon?
> 
> I thought I was way ahead of the game. I had worked for six summers at The Master Lock Company, and English was a foreign language to those guys. You had better know your German and Italian just to get a sandwich.
> 
> I believe the first word I spoke was "atsumatta?" Pardon my spelling, but I found that this works for everything among 2,200 employees who are too busy to help a clueless, 18 year old 'summer help' kid.
> 
> No weapon? Now you're just kidding.
> 
> Well, maybe a bit. That is, until the new, electro-magnetic door screens were installed. I had a plastic fork once that set off both the machine and an armed guard...
> 
> 
> 
> What in the blue-blazing Hell are you saying? None of that ramble has a thing to do with the topic that I can see.
Click to expand...

This one kind of had me puzzled as well.....


----------



## 2020 Convert

The Tourist said:


> Sometimes you can't tell. I'm 70 years old, and I was shoveling out, even asked a neighbor if he needed help. Besides, if you're going to cut down the size of your waist, trust me, a full morning and afternoon of snow shoveling will burn calories--and override your yen for sweets...


I think I would help you. You were out trying. I am not too far behind age wise.

Am I going to help the guy with proper equipment, who is just lazy?

My wife says I am too kind in trying to help a current neighbor to be prepared. My wife is right, because it ends up like the Home Advisor commercial- "can you you schedule them for next Tuesday?"


----------



## The Tourist

Nick said:


> This one kind of had me puzzled as well.....


It's not that big a deal, it's more like showing that not every one is either black or white.


----------



## Denton

The Tourist said:


> It's not that big a deal, it's more like showing that not every one is either black or white.


That doesn't even make sense. Even if my Captain Krunch decoder ring deciphered it that way, it doesn't make sense regarding the topic. It looked like a bunch of fiction writing mashed together.

Now, would you arm a neighbor if you had an extra firearm?


----------



## Denton

Me? My best friend lives on one side and needs no weapons. My parents live across the street and need no weapons. The rest? They are on the list, and I'd never arm anyone on the list.


----------



## MisterMills357

I lived in the projects of Huntington WV, and my downstairs neighbors asked me, to loan her a gun. So, I did,I loaned her my Speed Six.
She went into the hospital shortly there after, and some punks pulled her air conditioner out, went in and stole my gun.

So,I don’t loan them anymore. My life has enough crappy episodes in it.


----------



## wjv

We talking real Zombies or. . .


----------

